# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  حقوق الإنسان في السجون (دبلوم العلوم الجنائية)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا أخواني وأخواتي 

طلاب وطالبات - دبلوم العلوم الجنائية 

كلية الحقوق -  جامعة الزقازيق 

مادتنا هي : القانون الجنائي المقارن 

بالنسبة للجزء الخاص بي فهو موضوع  : حقوق الإنسان في السجون 

سيتم تخصيص هذا الموضوع لوضع أسئلتنا ومحاولة وضع الإجابة عليها من خلال عرض العناصر الأساسية لها

خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

ما المقصود بالإنسان في السجون؟

نقصد بالإنسان وفقا لموضوع بحثنا (حقوق الإنسان في السجون) ذلك المحكوم عليه وكذلك المسجون المتهم أي المحبوس احتياطياً

ماذا نقصد بحقوق الإنسان في السجون؟

نقصد بها نوعين من الحقوق :

الأول : الحقوق الأساسية للمسجون .....(والتي يقصد بها تلك الطائفة من الحقوق التي لا يرد عليها قيود والتي يستمدها المسجون من وصفه كانسان ويتساوى فيها مع من هم خارج الأسوار) وتنقسم إلى قسمين : 

(أ) الحق في المعاملة الإنسانية

(ب) الحق في التقاضي


الثاني: الحقوق النسبية للمسجون ...هي على عكس الحقوق الأساسية ليست مطلقة وإنما يرد عليها قيود مثال الحق في الحياة الخاصة والحق في العمل....

وتقسم إلى سبع حقوق هي كالتالي:

(أ) حدود الحق في دعوى عادلة عند المساءلة التأديبية

(ب)  مدى حق المسجون في حرمة الحياة الخاصة

(جـ)حدود حرية المسجون في التعبير 

(د) حدود حرية المسجون في التعبير 

(هـ) أبعاد حق المسجون في ممارسة الشعائر الدينية

(و) مدى حق المسجون في التعليم والثقافة 

(ز) حدود حق المسجون في العمل 

(ح) مدى حق المسجون في إعادة التأهيل

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الحقوق الأساسية للمسجون :

أولاً: حق المسجون في معاملة إنسانية

الأساس القانوني لحق المسجون في المعاملة الإنسانية يتضح من نص المادة 42 من الدستور التي تنص على أن " كل مواطن يقبض عليه أو يحبس أو تقيد حريته بأي قيد تجب معاملته بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الإنسان . ولا يجوز إيذاؤه بدنياً أو معنوياً ، كما لا يجوز حجزه أو حبسه في  غير الأماكن الخاضعة للقوانين الصادرة بتنظيم السجون"

من مظاهر الحق في معاملة إنسانية ........ ضرورة حماية المسجون من التعذيب وكذلك حظر استعمال القسوة 

*- فما الفرق بين جريمة التعذيب وجريمة حظر استخدام القسوة في مواجهة المسجون ؟*

يترك للطلاب وضع عناصر الإجابة على هذا السؤال 

مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## doaa ali

* ما الفرق بين جريمة التعذيب وجريمة حظر استخدام القسوة في مواجهة المسجون ؟


مفهوم التعذيب بوجه عام :

هو اعتداء جسيم يقع علي جسم المجني عليه من جانب رجل السلطه العامه وعلي هذا فان العناصر التي تجعل الفعل تعذيبا هي  :

1- ان يشكل الفعل اعتداء علي جسم المجني عليه .

2- ان يكون الاعتداء جسيما .

3- الفاعل موظف عام يرتكب الفعل استنادا الي سلطته .

4- الحصول علي اعتراف او معلومات تحرص السلطه العامه الحصول عليها من شخص مشتبه فيه او المتهم بجريمة او المحكوم عليه او حتي الشاهد .

القسوة :

هو كل ايذاء لايصل الي درجه التعذيب ويستوي في هذا الايذاء ان يكون جسيما او معنويا وعلي هذا فأن مجال الايذاء هو اكثر شمولا من مجال التعذيب لانه يتضمن الايذاء البدني والايذاء المعنوي فبالنسبه للايذاء البدني يختلف هذا النوع من الايذاء عن التعذيب في درجه الجسامه وليس في الطبيعه والجوهر  هذا بالاضافه الي ان الغرض من التعذيب وفقا للقانون المصري هو حمل المتهم علي الاعتراف الامر الذي لايلزم عند استعمال القسوه فالايذاء الشدشد يرقي الي درجه التعذيب واذا لم يصل الي ذلك يصبح نوعا من استعمال القسوه.
ومن مظاهر حق استعمال القسوه في السجون :

يترتب علي مبدأ حظر استعمال القسوه في المعامله العقابيه عده نتائج اهمها :

1- حظر استعمال القسوه لدواعي الامن .

2- شرعيه الجريمه العقوبه التأديبيه وعدم قسوتها .

3- حق المسجون في ظروف معيشيه مناسبه .

الباحثه : دعاء علي محمود 

*

----------


## doaa ali

هل الاصابات الجسدية الناجمة عن تطبيق عقوبات جنائية تتدخل  ضمن ممارسه التعذيب ؟

الباحثه : دعاء علي محمود .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

- تكلم عن مظاهر حظر القسوة في السجون؟

=

- اشرح النتائج المترتبة على مبدأ حظر استعمال القسوة في المعاملة العقابية؟

----------


## doaa ali

*مظاهر حظر القسوة في السجون :

**يترتب علي مبدأ حظر استعمال القسوة في المعاملة العقابية عدة نتائج اهمها :

1- حظر استعمال القسوة لدواعي الامن .

2- شرعية الجريمة العقوبة التأديبية وعدم قسوتها .

3- حق المسجون في ظروف معيشية مناسبة .
**اولا : حظر استعمال القسوة لدواعي الامن .

**هو وضع السلاسل او القيود الحديدة بيدي او قدمي المسجون حتي ولو كان ذلك للحيليولة دونه هروبه .

وقد نصت الماده 2 من القرار بقانون رقم 396 لسنه 1956 في شأن تنظيم السجون (خلاف ذلك) وقد اجازته قولها (( لا يجوز وضع القيد الحديدي في قدمي المحكوم عليه داخل الليمان او خارجه الا اذا خيف هروبه وكان لهذا الخوف اسباب معقولة ))
ونص الماده السابقه في شرطها الاخير هو محل انتقاد .

اذا ان الخوف من هروب المسجون هو امر متوقع داخل سجن يتميز بشدة نظامه الداخلي مثل الليمان كما ان يمكن اتخاذ اجراءات اخري لتحقيق نفس الغايه بدون اللجوء الي القيد الحديدي فهناك من الوسائل ما يمكن ان تستعين به الاداره العقابيه لضمان امن منشاه العقابيه دون المساس بشكل مباشر بكرامه الانسان .

ونصل الي نفس النتيجه بخصوص الماده 95 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1962 بشأن تنظيم السجون في الكويت فقد جاء فيها انه (( لا يجوز لضابط السجن ان يأمر كاجراء تحفظي بتكبيل المسجون بحديد الارجل في الحالات الاتيه :

1- أذا وقع هياج من المسجون او تعد شديد

2- اذا حاول المسجون الهرب او خيف هربه وكان هذا الخوف اسباب معقوله .

3- اذا حاول المسجون الانتحار .

4- أذا اختلف قوي المسجون العقلية ويجب علي الظابط في هذه الحالة احضار طبيب فورا لاتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة .( وهذه الماده تتعارض مع المادة 31 من الدستور الكويتي )

**ثانيا :شرعية الجريمة والعقوبة التأديبية وعدم قسوتها .

**كان الاعتراف بحقوق الانسان المسجون اثره البالغ علي وسائل التأديب داخل المؤسسات العقابية فأصبح من المستقر عليه حسب القواعد الدولية استبعاد وسائل الجبر كعقوبات تأديبيه .
وعلي هذا فأن احترام حقوق الانسان داخل السجون يثير البعض المشكلات القانونية التي يتعين ايجاد حلول لها واهمها من ناحية التأديب :

1- شرعية الجريمة والعقوبة التأديبة .

2- عدم قسوة العقوبة التأديبة .

اولا : شرعية الجرية والعقوبة التأديبة :

يمتد مبدأ الشرعية ليحكم الجريمة والعقوبة التأديبية داخل السجن غير ان مفهوم مبدأ الشرعية خارج السجن يختلف عن مفهومه داخل السجن فأذا كان من المقرر انه(( لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بناء علي قانون )) حسب الوضع العادي فأن قواعد الحد الادني  لمعاملة المسجون قد اعطت الجهة الادارية المختصة سلطه تحديد : 

(( أ )) السلوك الذي يشكل مخالفة تأديبية .

(( ب )) انواع ومده العقوبات التأديبيه التي يمكن فرضها .

((ج )) السلطه المختصة بتقرير انزال هذه العقوبة .

ولا يعني هذا اختلافا حقيقا بين مبدأ الشرعية الذي يحكم خارج السجن ومبأ الشرعية داخل السجن بل ان الامر يجب فهمه في اطار مبدأ شرعية الجريمة التأديبية وليس الجريمة الجنائية .
وايضا هنا اذا كانت شرعية الجريمة التأديبية من النوع المرن فأن شرعية الجزاءات التأديبية من النوع المحدد الدقيق  وقد قررت الماده 43 من القرار بقانون تنظيم السجون رقم 396 لسنة 1956 (( ان الجزاءات التي يجوز لمدير عام مصلحة السجون توقيعها علي المسجون هي :

1- الانذار .

2 الحرمان من كل او بعض الامتيازات المقررة لدرجة المسجون او لفئته لمده لاتزيد عن ثلاثين يوما .

3- تأخير نقل المسجون الي درجة اعلي  .

4- تنزيل المسجون الي درجة اقل من درجته .

5- الحبس الانفرادي لمده لاتزيد عن خمس عشر يوما .

6- وضع المحكوم عليه بفرقة التأديب .

7- جلد المسجون بما لا يزيد علي 36 جلدة .

ثانيا : عدم قسوة العقوبة التأديبية :

((أ )) المقصود بالعقوبه التأديبيه داخل السجن :

اشارت المادة 43 من القرار بقانون 396 لسنه 1956 في شأن تنظيم السجون في مصر الي الجزاءات التأديبية التي توقع علي المسجون والتي تتراوح بين الانذار والجلد المسجون .
اما المادة 58 من قانون تنظيم السجون في الكويت قد تتراوح بين جزاء الانذار وجزاء تنزيل المسجون الي درجة اقل من درجته .

((ب )) معيار الحكم علي مدي قسوة العقوبة التأديبية داخل السجن :

معيار الحكم هنا هو معيار موضوعي يحتكم فيه القاضي الي الشعور الانساني العام .

بمعني اذا كان توقيع جزاء تأديبيي معين او معاملة المسجون معاملة معينة تصدم المشاعر الانسانيه للمسجون  فأن العقوبة هنا تعتبر قاسيه .
 واذا لم تكن كذلك فأن العقوبه لا تكتسب هذا الوصف .

وتصدم هذه العقوبات المشاعر الانسانية في الحلات الاتية :

1- اذا كانت تتضر بالصحة الجسيمة للمسجون اضرار واضحا .

2- اذا كانت تضر بالصحة النفسية للمسجون بشكل واضح .

3- اذا كانت تحط من كرامته الفردية .

4- اذا كانت غير متناسبة مع خطأ المسجون بشكل واضح .

 والمقصود من هذا الحالات الاضرار التي تلحق الصحة الجسمية او النفسية  ذلك القدر الزائد عما تتضمنه العقوبة السالبه للحرية نفسها .

((ج )) تطبيقات للعقوبات التأديبية :

1- حكم جزاء الجلد للتأديب .
2- الحبس الانفرادي للتأديب .
3- العقاب عن فعل واحد مرتين .
**ثالثا : حق المسجون في ظروف معيشة مناسبة :

**تثير الظروف المعيشية داخل السجن المشكلات القانونية الاتية :

**1- علاقة الادارة العقابية بالمسجون .

2- المساحة المناسبة للزنزانة .

3- الاضاءة الطبيعية للزنزانة نهارا .

4- حكم الحبس الانفرادي كأسلوب لتنفيذ الحبس .


الباحثة : دعاء علي محمود .

*

----------


## ahmed sabry

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سوف اقوم باستكمال الاجابة على التساؤل المطروح مؤخرا والمتعلق بـ(النتائج المترتبة على مظاهر حظر استخدام القسوه فى السجون ) 
والحقيقة ان الاجابة على هذا التساؤل يقتضينا البحث فى النقاط التالية :
اولا / حظر استخدام القسوة لدواعى الامن .
ثانيا / شرعية العقوبة التأديبية وعدم قسوتها .
ثالثا/ حق المسجون فى ظروف معيشية مناسبة.

* وقد تناولت زميلتنا الفاضلة الحديث عن ( اولا / حظر استخدام القسوة لدواعى الامن .
ثانيا / شرعية العقوبة التأديبية وعدم قسوتها ) وسوف اقوم باستكمال الحديث من حيث انتهت وبناء عليه سوف اتناول النقطة الثالثة المتعلقة بـ(حق المسجون فى ظروف معيشية مناسبة)

**ثالثا : حق المسجون في ظروف معيشة مناسبة :

**تثير الظروف المعيشية داخل السجن المشكلات القانونية الاتية :

1- علاقة الادارة العقابية بالمسجون .

2- المساحة المناسبة للزنزانة .

3- الاضاءة الطبيعية للزنزانة نهارا .

4- حكم الحبس الانفرادي كأسلوب لتنفيذ الحبس .
وسوف اقوم ببيان ذلك تفصيلا  تباعا على النحو التالى:
1/علاقة الادارة العقابية بالمسجون :**يجب على الادارة العقابية ان تتجنب معاملة المسجونين بشكل يحط من كرامتهم وانسانيتهم ومما يؤيد ذلك المشروع الذى اعده paul amor عام 1945 والذى ينادى بان تتم معاملة المسجون بعيدا عن الايلام والايذاء . كما يدعم ذلك ويؤيده نص الماده (42) من الدستور المصرى , ونص المادة (3) من الاتفاقية الاوربية لحقوق الانسان .
*
*وقد قضى بأنه يعتبر من قبل المعاملة غير الانسانية الحاطة بالكرامة وضع المسجون المريض عقليا فى زنزانه عادية دون مراعاة لظروفه الخاصة .
2/ المساحة المناسبة للزنزانه:
لا يجب ان تكون مساحة الزنزانة من الصغر بالنسبة لعدد المسجونيين الى الحد الذى يصبح فيه تنفيذ العقوبه من قبيل المعاملة غير الانسانية م(3) من الاتفاقية الاوربية لحقوق الانسان .اما فى القانون الالمانى فانه يشترط الا يقل الفراغ المحدد للمسجون عن 16 متر مكعب وذلك فى حالة الزنزانة المشتركة.
واذا كانت القاعة (9) من قواعد الحد الادنى توصى بأن يكون المبيت ليلا انفراديا فانه وعند التزاحم يمكن ان يكون المبيت جماعيا وبناء عليه فلا يعد من قبيل الخطا للادارة العقابيه التسكين الجماعى وخاصة اذا واجهت اذدحاما ملحوظا فى السجون على انه لابد من اعمال قاعدة التناسب فى مساحة الزنزانة  فلا تكون ضيقة بما يجعل المسجونين يتعرضون لمعاملة غير انسانية  .وفى حكم للمحكمة الفيدرالية الامريكية اعتبرت ان التسكين الجماعى فى الاماكن الضيقة  يخالف الدستور واعتبرته من قبيل المعاملة غير الانسانية.
وعلى ذات النهج قضت المحكمة الفيدرالية الكندية عندما اعتبرت ظروف الزنزانه يمكن ان تشكل معاملة غير انسانية .
وبناء على ذلك هناك التزما يقضى بانه يجب على المجتمع  ان يضمن حد ادنى من احترام كرامة السجين وانسانيته من حيث المساحة المناسبة للزنزانة الجماعية .
3/ الاضاءة الطبيعية للزنزانه نهارا :
لم يشير القانون المصرى  او الكويتى الى اشتراطات خاصة بالاضاءة الا أن قواعد الحد الأدنى لمعاملة المسجونيين اشارت الى ذلك وبأستقراء نص القاعدة 11-2 من هذه القواعد يتضح لنا الاتى :
1/يجب ان تتوافر فى الزنزانة قدرا من الاتساع بما يمكن المسجونين من القراءة والعمل دون ارهاق أو تعب  
2/يجب أن تكون الاضاءة مركبة حيث يسمح بدخول الهواء النقى للزنزانه وسواء وجدت تهويه صناعية أم لا .
واذا كانت المواد 42 من الدستور المصرى , 31 من الدستور الكويتى يستلزمان  معاملة المسجون بما يحفظ عليه كرامه الانسان فأن مخالفة الشروط الخاصة بالاضاءة تجعل شروط الزنزانة مخالفة للدستور .
4/ الحبس الانفرادى كأسلوب للتنفيذ وحقوق الانسان:
وهنا سوف نتحدث عن موقف الحبس الانفرادى كأسلوب للتنفيذ فى النظامان البنسلفانى والاوبرنى ثم نبين موقف القضاء الاوربى من ذلك وذلك على النحو التالى :
1/النظامان البنسلفانى والاوبرنى كأسلوب لتنفيذ الحبس :
يتلخص النظام البنسلفانى او نظام العزلة الكاملة فى: عزلة المسجون ليلا ونهارا .وقد تصل فى ذلك الى وضع المسجون تحت اجراءات مشددة وهذه الاجراءات مخصصة للأشخاص الخطيرين المحكوم عليهم بعقوبات شديده نظرا لجسامة ما ارتكبوه من جرائم ولماضيهم الاجرامى ومحاولتهم المستمرة للهروب. فترى الادارة العقابية ضرورة عزلهم وحبسهم انفراديا عن بقية المسجونيين .
وقد عرفت فرنسا هذا النظام الى أن تم الغاؤه 1982وكان من اسباب الغائه التأثير السيئ على المسجون فهذا الاسلوب يؤدى الى تنمية العدوان داخله , ويؤدى الى زيادة النزعة العدوانيه لديه .
وفى القانون المصرى هناك ما يسمى بـ( غرفة التأديب ) ولكن استمرار المسجون فى هذه الاماكن قد يتعارض مع الاتفاقية الاوربية لحقوق الانسان  التى تنادى بضرورة معاملة السجين بما يحفظ عليه كرامة الانسان .
اما النظام الاوبرنى : والذى يتمثل فى العمل الجماعى نهارا والعزلة ليلا وهذ النظام هو الافضل فى نظرنا لتحقيق اغراض السياسه السجونية .
2/موقف القضاء الاوربى من الحبس الانفرادى :
لا يعتبر القضاء الاوربى فرض الحبس الانفرادى على المسجون الخطير من قبيل المعاملة غير الانسانيه ما دامت هذا العزلة ليست من النوع المحطم للشخصية .ويكون الحبس الانفرادى من هذا النواع اذا ترتتب عليه وجود عزلة مرئية وسماعية .
* ونخلص من ذلك الى ان:
ظروف السجن لا  تحوله الى عقوبه قاسية محظورة  الا اذا كانت ظروف الزنزانة محطمة للشخصية  او تكون مساحتها من الضيق بحيث تصبح معاملة المسجون فيها غير انسانية. 

الباحث / احمد محمد صبرى 
researcher/ Ahmed Mohamed Sabry


*

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

جهد مشكور منكم دعاء وأحمد 
مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## مشعل غانم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشكر اخواني واخواتي من احمد ودعاء ع جهودهم ولا اضيف عليهم اي شي 

اود ان اذكر اجابتي لسؤال فقط 




  س / ما الفرق بين التعذيب وخطر استخذام القسوه فالسجون 

اولا ** 

   التعذيب هو اعتداء جسيم يقع على جسم المجني عليه من جانب رجل من رجال السلطه ومن صور التعذيب 

   1 - ان يشكل الفعل اعتداء على جسم المجني عليه 

   2 - ان يكون الاعتداء جسيما على المسجون 

   3 - الفاعل ان يكون موظف عام يرتكب الفعل استنادا الى سلطته او منه شخصيا 

   4 - ان يكون وراء هذا التعذيب الحصول على معلومه او اعتراف  


 ثانيا ** 

مظاهر القسوه يعتبر كل ايذاء لا يصل الى درجة التعذيب فالايذاء الشديد القسوه يؤدي الى مرحلة التعذيب 

ومظاهر حق استعمال القسوه 

  1 - حظر استخدام القسوه لدواعي الامن 

 اي لا يجوز وضع سلاسل بيد المسجون او على قدميه لضمان عدم هروبه بل لا بد من الاداره العقابيه توفير جميع 

  السبل التي لا يستطيع المسجون الهروب منه دون المساس الى شخصه او كرامته 

ويجوز تقيد المسجون بعدة حالات : 

  ا - اذا وقع هياج من المسجون  

 ب - اذا حاول الهروب المسجون 

 ج - اذا حاول الانتحار 

 د - اذا اختل عقله 



 2 - شرعية الجريمه والعقوبه التأديبيه وعدم قسوتها 

 لا بد من احترام حقوق الانسان داخل السجون وعلى هذا  هناك بعض المشاكل القانونيه التي لابد من حلها 

 ا - شرعية الجريمه والعقوبه التاديبيه 
 ب - عدم قسوة العقوبه التاديبيه 


ا- شرعية الجريمه والعقوبه التاديبيه 
 يمتد مبدا الشرعيه ليحكم الجريمه والعقوبه التاديبيه داخل السجن 
غير ان مفهوم مبدا الشرعيه خارج السجن 
فأن كان من المقرر انه لا جريمه ولا عقوبه الا بنص ع قانون حسب الوضع العادي فأن القواعد اعطت الجهه 
الاداريه المختصه سلطة تحديد 
1 - السلوك الذي يشكل مخالفه تاديبيه 
2 - انواع ومدة العقوبات التي يمكن فرضها 
3- السلطه المختصه بتقرير انزال هذي العقوبه 


وايضا يحق لمدير عام مصلحة السجون اخذ الجزاءات ضد المسجون 

1 - الانذار 
2 - الحرمان من كل او بعض الامتيازات المقرره للمسجون بمده لا تزيد عن 30 يوم 
3 - تأخير نقل المسجون الى درجه اعلى 
4 - تنزيل درجة المسجون الى درجه اقل من درجته 
5 - الحبس الانفرادي لمده لا تزيد عن 15 يوم 
6 - وضع المحكوم عليه بغرفة التاديب 
7 - جلد المسجون بما لا يزيد ع 36 جلده 


3 - واخيرا حق المسجون في ظروف المعيشه المناسبه 

تثير ظروف المعيشه عدة مشاكل قانونيه منها

ا- علاقة الاداره العقابيه بالسجون  
اي تتجنب الاداره العقابيه ان تمس بي كرامة المسجون او ايذائه 

ب - المساحه المناسبه 
لا بد من مراعاة مساحة الزلزاله المخصصه لكل سجين 

ج - الاضاءه الطبيعيه 
بأن تكون هنالك اضاءات طبيعيه للمسجون في النهار وان تكون اضاءه صناعيه كافيه 
للقراءه مثلا او العمل وان توفر نوافذ 

ء - الحبس الانفرادي كاسلوب وتنفيذ وحقوق الانسان 
قد يفرض الحبس الانفرادي احيانا للمسجون ليس كجزاء تاديبي له 
بل يعتبر جزاء وقائي بسبب خطورة المسجون للمحافظه ع الامن 







الباحث القانوني  مشعل غانم بديوي الشمري

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

جهد مشكور مشعل 

وكنت أود منكم توضيح أوجه الاختلاف بين جريمة التعذيب وجريمة استعمال القسوة في مواجهة المسجون 
وما يهمني من الإجابة على السؤال هو التدريب على كيفية الإجابة على الأسئلة 
فعلى سبيل المثال في السؤال السابق والمتعلق بالفرق بين جريمة التعذيب وجريمة استعمال القسوة 
أود منكم توضيح أوجه الاختلاف وكتابة عناصر الإجابة دون التفاصيل 
بحيث يبين لي الباحث كيف يمكنه المناقشة وتمكنه من فهم السؤال ووضع خطة للإجابة عليه 

مع خالص دعواتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

- ناقش مدى حق المسجون في التقاضي !

=

- تكلم عن حق المسجون في التقاضي!

والمطلوب هنا أن يوضح الباحث 
عناصر الإجابة بمعنى ما هي خطة الباحث للإجابة على هذا السؤال؟؟؟

----------


## مشعل غانم

س // تكلم عن حق المسجون في التقاضي  ؟

ان التقاضي حق مصون ومكفول اناس كافه وان الدستور الكويتي والدستور المصري لا فرق بين المسجون وغير المسجون 

في حق التقاضي ويتخذ هذا الحق للمسجون في صورتين 

١- الحق في الاتصال بالجهات القضائيه           ٢ - الحق في الاتصال بالمدافع  

اولا الحق في الاتصال بالجهات القضائيه : 

حق المسجون مثله مثل المواطن الحر ان تسمع المحكمه دعواه وله ايضا الاتصال بالسلطات القضائيه لتقديم ماهو مناسب 
من تبليغ عن الجرائم او الشكاوي او الدعاوي 
وامن المسجون له الحق ان يقاضي حارس السجن لسوء معاملته او غيرها للمسجون

ثانيا الحق في الاتصال بالمدافع  : 

من حق المسجون ان يتصل بمدافعه ومثلا اذا كان المتهم محبوس حبس احتياطيا من حقه الاستعانه بالمحام وان المسجون 
له الحق في استقبال محاميه في جميع الدعاوي 
ويترتب ع حق المسجون في الاتصال بمحاميه عدة نتائج 
١ - من حق المسجون زيارة محاميه فالسجن 
٢-تتم مقابلة المسجون ومحاميه دون رقابه من ادارة السجن 
٣ - من حق المسجون استقبال المراسلات من محاميه  ولا يجوز من ادارة السجن مراقبة هذي الخطابات 


ثالثا حق المسجون في الطعن عن الاحكام والقرارات : 

الطعن يعتبر حق دستوري لانه يرفع الضرر عن المسجون او تصحيح القارار الصادر بشانه وانه مكفول لناس كافه 
وان لسلطه ان تصدر قرار نهائي غير قابل لطعن 
ومن قرارات التي تتخذ في مرحلة تنفيذ العقوبه السالبه للحريه 
١ - قرارات النيابه 
٢ - قرارات الاداره العقابيه 
٣ - قرارات قاضي التنفيذ 


رابعا واخيرا حق المسجون قي الرجوع الى ادارة السجن بالتعويض : 

اي اذا كان المسجون لم يظهر ميول انتحاريه او كانت ادارة السجون غير عالمه بها فان يكون الحكم بعدم وقوع الخطا 
الجسيم من المسؤلين عن السجن بينما اذا كان المسجون مخطور باشياء معينه وكررها عدة مرات مثل الحريق 
او اعتداءاته المتكرره ع زميل له وتهديداته ولت تتخذ ادارة السجون التدابير اللازمه لمنعه من قبل احد زملائه 
فان خطا جسيم يقع ع ادارة السجن فلا بد من ادارة السجون ان تحترس ع المسجونين حتى لا يقع خطا عليهم مثل 
اذا كان شخص معين يعتدي ع شخص اخر بالضرب ان تقوم ادارة السجن بنقله الى زلزاله اخرى حتى لا يشكل 
خطا جسيم من جانب جهة ادارة السجون 






مع خالص تحياتي 
اخوكم الباحث القانوني مشعل غانم بديوي الشمري

----------


## vegoom

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر[/I][/B][/COLOR]ا :Blind:  :Friendship:

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> س // تكلم عن حق المسجون في التقاضي  ؟
> 
> ان التقاضي حق مصون ومكفول اناس كافه وان الدستور الكويتي والدستور المصري لا فرق بين المسجون وغير المسجون 
> 
> في حق التقاضي ويتخذ هذا الحق للمسجون في صورتين 
> 
> ١- الحق في الاتصال بالجهات القضائيه           ٢ - الحق في الاتصال بالمدافع  
> 
> اولا الحق في الاتصال بالجهات القضائيه : 
> ...


جهد مشكور مشعل 
مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> س // تكلم عن حق المسجون في التقاضي  ؟
> 
> ان التقاضي حق مصون ومكفول اناس كافه وان الدستور الكويتي والدستور المصري لا فرق بين المسجون وغير المسجون 
> 
> في حق التقاضي ويتخذ هذا الحق للمسجون في صورتين 
> 
> ١- الحق في الاتصال بالجهات القضائيه           ٢ - الحق في الاتصال بالمدافع  
> 
> اولا الحق في الاتصال بالجهات القضائيه : 
> ...


جهد مشكور مشعل 
مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

ما هي خطة إجابتك للسؤال التالي؟

تكلم عن أبعاد حق المسجون في ممارسة الشعائر الدينية!

----------


## vegoom

س/ ما هى أبعاد حق المسجون فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه ؟ 


الإجابه :ـ
الخطه:ـ
يجب معرفة أن هذا الحق من الحقوق النسبيه للمسجون فمن الوارد أن يكون على هذا الحق بعض القيود . 
وهذا الموضوع ينقسم إلى أربع أجزاء هى :ـ
1-الأساس القانونى لممارسة الشعائر الدينبه 
2- ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه والقيد الخاص بالنظام العام 
3- ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه حريه مقيده
4- الوضع الخاص بزيارة رجل الدين 

أولا:ـ الأساس القانونى فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه
-تتكفل الدوله حرية العقيده وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه وهذا ما نصت عليه الماده (46) من الدستور المصرى بالحريه الدينيع بشقيها وبالمثل نص الدستور الكويتى فى مادته (35) على الحريه الدينيه 
- يوجد فارق بين شقى الحريه الدينيه :ـ 
1- هو اٌلإعتقاد الداخلى وهومالا قيد عليه مطلقا 
2- فهو الممارسه الفعليه بماتتضمنه من خطر التمييز بين الإنشطه الدينيه المختلفه فى التعامل مع الإجهزه والمصالح العامه لها 
- الإتفاقيه الأوروبيه لحقوق الإنسان تضمنت فى الماده (9) منها حق المسجون فى إقامة شغائردينيه 
-ولم تغفل القاعده (41) من قواعد الحد الأدنى حق المسجون فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه ويترتب غلى ذلك :ـ
1- حق المسجون فى الإتصال برجل الدبن 
2- يسمح لكل مسجون بقدر مايكون بأداء فروض حياته الدينيه كالصلوات وحيازة كتب الشعائر الدينيه 
3- إحترام رأى المسجون إذا رفض زيارة رجل دين معين 

ثانيا :ـ ممارسة الشغائر الدينيه والقيد الخاص بالنظام العام 
- إذا كانت صياغة الماده (46) من الدستور المصرى جاءت على عكس الماده (35) من الدستور الكويتى فقد جاءت مطلقه الإأن المحكمه الدستوريه العليا فى حكمها الصادر سنة 1975 فقد قصرت فى تفسيره لتعبير الدين للحق فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه على الأديان السماويه الثلاثه 
- ورفضت الطعن المفدم من طائفة البهائيه 
-إستندت المحكمه فى قضائها إلى أن نص الماده (46) من الدستور رغم إطلاقه مقيد بقيد أفصحت عنه الدساتير السابقه وأغفله الدستور القائم وهو عدم الإخلال بالنظام العام وعدم منافاة الأداب 
- موقف المحكمه الدستوريه المصريه يختلف مع الإتفاقيه الأوروبيه لحقوق اإنسان فهى ترى حق المسجون فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه دون إشتراط الإنتماء إلى دين معين م الأديان السماويه 

* رأى الدكتوره :ـ
يختلف مع موقف المحكمه الدستوريه للأسباب الآتيه 
1-أن المحكمه الدستوريه تقيد الحق فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه بقيد لم يرد فى الدستور الحالى وإنما ورد بدستور سابق 
2-أن المحكمه الدستوريه لم تقدم مفهوما محددا للنظام 
3-إن الدستور لم يستعمل تعبير النظام العام فى أى من نصوصه 
4-إن الماده (40) من الدستور تقررحق المساواه بين الأفراد بغض النظر عن الدين أو العقيده 
5- إن اللجوء لنص الماده (2) منالدستور المصرى لايسعف فى إستخراج هذا القيد الذى أدخلته المحكمه الدستوريه 
6- إن المحكمه الدستوريه لمتقم تفرقه بين ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه وبين التعبير عن الرأى 
7- إن المحكمه لم تبين كيف للمحافل البهائيه تمثل إنتهاكا للنظام العام 

ثالثا :ـ ممارسة المجون للشعائر الدينيه حريه مقيده 
- تثور مشكله قانونيه حول مدى حرية المسجون فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه
- بمراجعة الدستور المصرى وتفسير المحكمه الدستوري المصريه والدستور الكويتى يتضح لنل أن القيد الوحد الذى يرد على حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه هو النظام العم والأداب 
- ومع ذلك توجد قيودا ترد على هذا الحق بسبب المركز القانونى للمسجون ويقصد بذلك أنه يقوم بتنفيذ عقوبه سالبه للحريه 

* مفهوم الدين فى الدستور الأمريكى :ـ
هو الإعتقاد فى إله فوق البشر يحكم فى قدر الإنسان ويوجهه 

* حكم إستقبال الكتب الدينيه من خارج السجن :ـ
لم يخص المشرع المصرى ولا المشرع الكويتى فى قانون تنظيم السجون أو لائحته الداخليه إستقبال الكتب الدينيه ولهذا يمكن القول أن إستقبال كتب من خارج السجن ليس حق للمسجون 
- فقد تصورها المشرع المصرى والكويتى كوسيله للتثقيف للمسجون وليس كحق له فى ممارسة الشعائر الينيه 
* رأى الكتوره ك:ـ
يجب التفرقه بين الحق فى ممارسة الشعائر الدينيه والحق فى إستقبال كتب من خارج الجن 

رابعا :ـالوضع الخاص بزيارة رجل الدين 
-عالج تنظيم السجون فى مصر وضع رجل الدين داخل السجن وذلك طبقا لنص الماده (32) 
- كما تنص الماده (74) على أنه من حق القسيس زيارة المسجونين من طائفة دينه فى كل عيد من أعيادهم 
الباحثه آيه إبراهيم الطاهر

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

جهد مشكور آيه 
خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## مشعل غانم

شكرا للباحثه ايه ع الاجابه الجميله 


لدي استفسار اخواني واخواتي 

بأن هل يوجد مواد اخري لدبلوم العلوم الجنائيه بهذا الموقع او بمواقع اخرى للاستفاده غير مادة الدكتوره شيماء 

لصعوبة تواجدي والسفر اتمنى من لديه اي موقع او رابط بأن يبلغني 

وشكرا

----------


## مشعل غانم

شكرا للباحثه ايه ع الاجابه الجميله 

لدي استسفار مهم اخواني \


بان هل يوجد مواد اخري لدبلوم العلوم الجنائيه بهذا الموقع او بمواقع اخرى غير مادة الدكتوره شيماء 


للاستفاده لصعوبة تواجدي  من لديه اي موقع او رابط اتمنى بان يبلغني 


وشكرا

----------


## مشعل غانم

شكرا للباحثه ايه ع الاجابه الجميله <br>
<br>
لدي استسفار مهم اخواني \<br>
<br>
<br>
بان هل يوجد مواد اخري لدبلوم العلوم الجنائيه بهذا الموقع او بمواقع اخرى غير مادة الدكتوره شيماء <br>
<br>
<br>
للاستفاده لصعوبة تواجدي  من لديه اي موقع او رابط اتمنى بان يبلغني <br>
<br>
<br>
وشكرا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

- ما هي خطتك للإجابة على السؤال التالي ؟

- تكلم عن حدود حرية المسجون في التعبير !

----------


## doaa ali

*- تكلم عن حدود حرية المسجون في التعبير !*

*يمكن ايضاح القيود التي ترد علي حرية المسجون في التعبير من خلال فحص القيود التي ترد علي :-

1- الحق في تبادل المعلومات والاراء .
2- حرية التعبيير عن الرأي .*
*
اولا :- مدي الحق في تبادل المعلومات والاراء:-

للمسجون الحق في العلم والاطلاع علي مايلزمة من معلومات ضرورية لتكوين رأي والتعبير عنه وهذه المعلومات قد تصلة من خارج السجن وفي هذه الحالة لايجوز للادارة العقابية ان تمنع دخولها ووصولها الي يد المسجون لانها لازمة لمساعدة المسجون علي التعرف علي حقوقة والتزماتة .
والملاحظ ان قانون السجون في مصر (( المادة 30 )) وقانون السجون في الكويت ((مادة 89 )) لم يعالج المشكلة من ناحية تعلقها بالحق في تكوين رأي بل بالحق في استحضار الكتب والمجالات من خارج السجن .

مدي حرية الرأي :-

1- الاساس القانوني لحرية الرأي .
2- حق الفرد العادي في التعبير حق غير مطلق .
3- خضوع حق المسجون في التعبير لبعض القيود .

((1)) الاساس القانوني لحرية الرأي .

نصت المادة 37 من الدستور المصري علي ان (( حرية الرأي مكفولة ولكل انسان الحق في التعبير عن رأية ونشرة بالقول او الكتابة او غير ذلك في حدود القانون والنقد الذاتي والنقد البناء وضمان سلامة البناء الوطني ))
ونصت المادة 36 من القانون الكويتي علي ان (( حرية الرأي والبحث العلمي مكفولة ولكل انسان حق التعيبر عن راية ونشرة بالقول او الكتابة او غيرها وذلك وفقا للشروط والاوضاع الي يبينها القانون ))
ويظهر من هذين النصين التفرقة بين حرية الرأي وحرية التعبير عنة حيث ان حرية التعبير ليست مطلقة وان المشرع من سلطتة ان يضع من القيود عليها مايراه مناسبا بباعث من المصلحة العامة .

((2)) حق الفرد في العادي في التعبير حق غير مطلق :-

ترد علي حرية التعبير بالنسبة للشخص العادي بعض القيود الناشئة عن وجود نصوص قانوينة تجرم او علي تتطلب الحصول علي ترخيص من الناحية الادارية كما في حالة تنظيم الدولة لاصدار الصحف الخاصة ومحطات الاذاعة الخاصة فيلزم الحصول علي ترخيص من الادارة لتنظيم هذا المرفق .

((3)) خضوع حق المسجون في التعبير لبعض القيود :-

ترجع القيود التي ترد علي حرية المسجون في التعبير عن رأية الي طبيعة المركز القانوني الذي يتواجد فية وهو حرمانة من الحرية ولم يكن غريبا من ذلك ان تأتي قواعد الحد الادني لمعاملة المسجون خلوا من ايراد نص صريح يقرر حماية حرية المسجون في التعبير عن رأية مما يدعو الي التشكك في وجود هذا الحق اصلا .

ثانيا :- تعبير المسجون عن رأية داخل السجن :-

تقتضي المحافظة علي النظام داخل المنشأة العقابية تقييد حرية المسجون في التعبير عن رأية داخل السجن فلا يملك ابدا رأية بصوت مرتفع بين المسجونين في اي وقت في كافة الموضوعات ويعتبر ذلك ليس من حسن السياسة الجنائية في تنفيذ العقوبة والني يجب ان تساعد المسجون علي بناء شخصيتة .
*
*الباحثة :- دعاء علي محمود .*

----------


## محمود عبدالغفار

اريد ان اقول للدكتورة شيماء ان السؤال الذى تم طرحة بمادة القانون الجنائى المقارن لدبلوم العلوم الجنائية لا يمكن تحديد الطالب المجتهد من الطالب العادى من خلالة لان جميع مستويات الطلاب سيقوموا باالاجابة علية بسهولة شديدة

----------

